# Trimming in between paw pads...help!



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

ok, I'm DOING it, but there HAS to be an easier way!! I bought a battery operated beard trimmer a while ago, but she's afraid of the sound, so I don't use it often. I usually use my hair scissors, but since she's ornery and wont sit still for long, it makes me nervous because they're sharp at the end. I'm very very careful and always go slow and so far (knock on wood) haven't cut OR poked her...but there just has to be an easier way...

Any tips, tricks, or hints??


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Before I gained any confidence using sharp objects around H & D, I trimmed everything with round ended baby scissors - it takes longer because they are so small, but it gave me the confidence to know I wouldn't accidently snip them.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Use round ended pet scissors! they're available at probably all pet supply stores. I have a little blue one from Daiso, it was only $1 and super useful.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

I used the round ended scissors too for Nelson's. However they wer originally Andys and kinda didnt work as well. And the groomer just does it now, she does a REALLY good job, so it doesn't need trimmed ever now.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm not sure how groomer's do it so fast and well...they use full size clippers to do it, and I have no idea how they can get in between the pads like that. I am afraid I'm going to cut them using my clippers so I use scissors and only trim what is longer than the paw pad, I don't trim in between the toes.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

So it seems everyone's in favor of the rounded scissors! I wonder if a pair of rounded baby nail scissors would be the same?? I don't have a pet store close (over an hour away, no joke lol) but I can buy them online if I have to. Sounds perfect for what I need! If she wasn't such a spazz I'd be able to feel comfortable lol
And if I don't trim them she has that corn chip smell on her feet! And since I can't afford for her to be fully groomed (which is ok because she really doesn't need it rightnow anyway) I just have to do it myself. 
Hopefully in the next few weeks I'll have a job at the groomers and she'll show me how to do it properly!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Cheri said:


> So it seems everyone's in favor of the rounded scissors! I wonder if a pair of rounded baby nail scissors would be the same?? I don't have a pet store close (over an hour away, no joke lol) but I can buy them online if I have to. Sounds perfect for what I need! If she wasn't such a spazz I'd be able to feel comfortable lol
> And if I don't trim them she has that corn chip smell on her feet! And since I can't afford for her to be fully groomed (which is ok because she really doesn't need it rightnow anyway) I just have to do it myself.
> Hopefully in the next few weeks I'll have a job at the groomers and she'll show me how to do it properly!


I use the round tip baby scissors. They work fine.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

You can get the human nail scissors that are rounded at the ends from places like Target, Bed Bath and Beyond, Walmart etc....Revlon makes a pair, but just to be safe better to stay away from the hair between the pads and just clean up what is safe to cut byond the pads!!!!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I find that the less frquently you do a certain grooming action, (i.e. pad trimming), the more time it will take to get the pup accustomed to it...if at all. I use a wahl mustache trimmer and it works very well..and quickly, too. I just had to get both of mine used to the noise/vibration. Took time, but was accomished with vigilance on y part.  If you allow th hair between the toes to grow it ca mke them slip more easily on laminate surcaes, cause burrs to stick more often, and can splay the pads unnaturally. Oviously from the threads responding, you can use scissors or trimmer--your choice. Just try different things and stay with whatever works best for you and your baby.  Don't give up, the pup will learn to acquiesce.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

almitra said:


> I find that the less frquently you do a certain grooming action, (i.e. pad trimming), the more time it will take to get the pup accustomed to it...if at all. I use a wahl mustache trimmer and it works very well..and quickly, too. I just had to get both of mine used to the noise/vibration. Took time, but was accomished with vigilance on y part.  If you allow th hair between the toes to grow it ca mke them slip more easily on laminate surcaes, cause burrs to stick more often, and can splay the pads unnaturally. Oviously from the threads responding, you can use scissors or trimmer--your choice. Just try different things and stay with whatever works best for you and your baby.  Don't give up, the pup will learn to acquiesce.


Well, she was a puppy mill breeder, so her toes are a bit splayed unnaturally anyway from the wire floor she lived in. 
We have mostly tile through the house, so its important that she doesnt slip!


I'm going to get me a pair of those scissors tomorrow. I live in a town of 2500 people...there's not a lot of places to shop LOL Luckily we DO have a walmart tho


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I know you mentioned your baby doesn't like the sound of a clipper, but here is another rather inexpensive battery operated little clipper that i use for 'in between' the paws, but also even if you can just do a quick outside the paws with this clipper, it will keep your baby from slipping on hardwood.

PetEdge: Master Grooming Tools Pink Precision Pet Trimmers

I do a quick swipe over the paws after every bath!! I use this gizmo to do all my friends pups paws also!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I also use a mustache trimmer and do it every week. We have either hardwood or marble on every floor and marble on all of our balconies---so it is very slippery. Kitzel has fast running fits and is a very big bouncer (like a rabbit)! So I need to keep a step ahead "of the hounds" on this one!:HistericalSmiley:
I think you just have to keep turning it off and on and feeding special treats to get them accustomed to the sound. Good luck!


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

lepetitecosette said:


> I know you mentioned your baby doesn't like the sound of a clipper, but here is another rather inexpensive battery operated little clipper that i use for 'in between' the paws, but also even if you can just do a quick outside the paws with this clipper, it will keep your baby from slipping on hardwood.
> 
> PetEdge: Master Grooming Tools Pink Precision Pet Trimmers
> 
> I do a quick swipe over the paws after every bath!! I use this gizmo to do all my friends pups paws also!!! Good luck!!!


Yeah. I have something very much like that now, and she freaks LOL I was thinking I might just have to get a grooming table to help me hold her and keep both hands free. She does better standing, but I use my counter (that's extra and used only for this) so I have to keep a hand under her at all times or she tries to jump down. 
idk. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for that grooming job...then maybe I wont have to get a table  lol


----------

